# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Queen Victoria

## mastrokostas

> Στο τέλος του χρόνου, παραλαβή του Queen Victoria από την Cunard line .
> Το πλοίο κατασκευάζετε στην Ιταλία στα ναυπηγεία Marghere shipyards ,κοντά στην Βενετία . 
> Το πλοίο θα είναι το τρίτο κατα σειρα της Cunard line , μετά το Queen Elisabeth ,και Queen Mary. 
> Στις έξη Ιανουαρίου ξεκινάει την πρώτη κρουαζιέρα ,τον γύρο του κόσμου ,όπου στις έντεκα Απριλίου 08 θα περάσει και από τον Πειραιά .




*Key Dates*
Official start date of work: _14 April 2005_ 
Keel Laying: _12 May 2006_ 
Float Out: _January 2007_ 
*Passenger Accommodation*
985 staterooms
*Gross Tonnage*
90,000 tons
*Length*
964.5 feet (294 metres) 
*Width*
106 feet (32.3 metres) 
*Draft*
25.9 feet (7.9 metres) 
*Height*
179 feet (54.5 metres)
*Guest Capacity*
1,970
*Guest Decks*
12  
Πηγη:www.cunard.com

----------


## mastrokostas

Και για να κάνουμε όνειρα το πρόγραμμα του QueenVictoria στην Worldcruise08

January 2008

6Sun *Southampton, England*Depart 5:00 pm
7Mon Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
8Tue Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
9Wed Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
10Thu Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
11Fri Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
12Sat Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
13Sun *New York, New York* 7:15 am - 5:00 pm 
14Mon Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
15Tue Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
16Wed *Fort Lauderdale, Florida* 7:00 am - 5:00 pm
17Thu Cruising the Straits of Florida
18 Fri Cruising the Caribbean Sea
19 Sat *Oranjestad, Aruba* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
20 Sun Cruising the Caribbean Sea
21 Mon Transit the Panama Canal
22 Tue Cruising the Pacific Ocean
23 Wed *Puntarenas, Costa Rica* 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
24 Thu Cruising the Pacific Ocean
25 Fri Cruising the Pacific Ocean
26 Sat *Acapulco, Mexico* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
27 Sun *Manzanillo, Mexico* 9:00 am - 6:00 pm
28 Mon Cruising the Pacific Ocean
29 Tue Cruising the Pacific Ocean
30 Wed *Los Angeles, California* 7:00 am - 5:00 pm
31 Thu Cruising the Pacific Ocean
February 2008
1 Fri Cruising the Pacific Ocean
2 Sat Cruising the Pacific Ocean
3 Sun Cruising the Pacific Ocean
4 Mon *Honolulu, Oahu, Hawaii* 7:00 am - 6:00 pm
5 Tue Cruising the Pacific Ocean
6 Wed Cruising the Pacific Ocean
7 Thu Cruising the Pacific Ocean
8 Fri Cruising the Pacific Ocean
9 Sat *Pago Pago, American Samoa* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
10 Sun Cross International Dateline - Lost Day
11 Mon Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
12 Tue *Lautoka, Fiji* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
13 Wed Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
14 Thu Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
15 Fri *Auckland, New Zealand* 7:00 am - 5:00 pm
16 Sat Napier, New Zealand 12:30 pm - 8:00 pm
17 Sun *Wellington, New Zealand* 8:00 am - 6:00 pm
18 Mon Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
19 Tue Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
20 Wed Cruising the Tasman Sea
21 Thu *Melbourne, Australia* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
22 Fri Cruising the Tasman Sea
23 Sat *Sydney, Australia* Arrive 7:00 am
24 Sun *Sydney, Australia* Depart 6:00 pm
25 Mon Cruising the Pacific Ocean
26 Tue *Brisbane, Australia* 8:00 am - 6:00 pm
27 Wed Cruising the Pacific Ocean
28 Thu Cruising the Pacific Ocean
29 Fri Port Douglas (for Great Barrier Reef), Australia 7:00 am - 6:00 pm

----------


## mastrokostas

Η συνέχεια !


March 2008
1 Sat Cruising the Coral Sea
2 Sun Cruising the Coral Sea
3 Mon Cruising the Banda Sea
4 Tue Cruising the Celebes Sea
5 Wed Cruising the South China Sea
6 Thu Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia 8:00 am - 6:00 pm
7 Fri Cruising the South China Sea
8 Sat Cruising the South China Sea
9 Sun *Hong Kong* 8:00 am - 11:59 pm
10 Mon Cruising the South China Sea
11 Tue *Da Nang (Chan May), Vietnam* 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
12 Wed Cruising the South China Sea
13 Thu *Ho Chi Minh City (Phu My), Vietnam* 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
14 Fri Cruising the South China Sea
15 Sat *Bangkok (Laem Chabang), Thailand*
16 Sun Ko Samui, Thailand 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
17 Mon Cruising the South China Sea
18 Tue *Singapore* 7:00 am - 6:00 pm
19 Wed *Kuala Lumpur (Port Kelang), Malaysia* 7:00 am - 6:00 pm
20 Thu *Penang, Malaysia* 7:00 am - 5:00 pm
21 Fri *Cruising the Andaman Sea*
22 Sat Cruising the Bay of Bengal
23 Sun *Chennai (formerly Madras), India* 8:00 am - 6:00 pm
24 Mon Cruising the Bay of Bengal
25 Tue *Colombo, Sri Lanka* 7:00 am - 10:00 pm
26 Wed Cruising the Indian Ocean
27 Thu Cruising the Indian Ocean
28 Fri *Mumbai, India* 7:00 am - 10:00 pm
29 Sat Cruising the Arabian Sea
30 Sun Cruising the Gulf of Oman
31 Mon *Dubai, United Arab Emirates* 7:00 am - 6:00 pm
April 2008
1 Tue Cruising the Gulf of Oman
2 Wed Cruising the Arabian Sea
3 Thu *Salalah, Oman* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
4 Fri Cruising the Arabian Sea
5 Sat Cruising the Gulf of Aden
6 Sun Cruising the Red Sea
7 Mon *Safaga (for Luxor/Karnak), Egypt* Arrive 6:00 am
8 Tue *Safaga (for Luxor/Karnak), Egypt* Depart 1:00 pm
9 Wed Transiting Suez Canal
10 Thu Cruising the Mediterranean Sea
11 Fri *Athens (Piraeus), Greece* 6:00 am - 11:59 pm
12 Sat Cruising the Aegean Sea
13 Sun *Naples, Italy* 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
14 Mon *Rome (Civitavecchia), Italy* 7:00 am - 7:00 pm
15 Tue Cruising the Mediterranean Sea
16 Wed *Barcelona, Spain* 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
17 Thu Cruising the Strait of Gibraltar
18 Fri Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
19 Sat *Lisbon, Portugal* 8:00 am - 11:59 pm
20 Sun Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
21 Mon Cruising the Atlantic Ocean
22 Tue *Southampton, England* Disem

----------


## xara

> Και για να κάνουμε όνειρα το πρόγραμμα του QueenVictoria στην Worldcruise08
> 
> January 2008


Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους:


WC08:2008 Pathway to the Explorers World Cruise
January 6, 2008 - April 22, 2008
Queen Victoria - 106 days 
EBS Fares from $21,586  

http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinerary_tab.asp?cruiseid=2929&LeftNav=ourS  hips&Active=&Sub=&OB=&Region=14&ship=QV&shipID=QV

----------


## Apostolos

Εγκαίνια στης 10 Δεκεμβρίου για το θηριώδες Queen Victoria

Και μερικές φώτο στο Shipspotting

----------


## kalypso

queen victoria sydney 23-2-2008.jpg

μόλις μου έστειλε η φίλη μου Λίνα μία φωτογραφία από την άφιξη του Queen Victoria στο Sydney στις 23/2/2008.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια δε λεω ωραιο βαπορι,αλλα ειλικρινα αντι για τα χρωματα της Cunard ειχε το κλασικο ασπρο και των αλλων μαγαλων αλλα αχρωμων κρουαζιεροπλοιων δεν θα διεφερε σε τιποτα απο αυτα.Το Queen Elizabeth δεν συγκρινεται,ειναι ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ, το Queen Victoria θα μπορουσε να λεγετε ανετα Costa Komformismenia και να ηταν αλλο ενα πλωτο ξανοδοχειο που ουτε το ονομα του δεν θα θυμομασταν.

----------


## El Greco

sinfono apolita  gia ayto den exi pari to titlo R.M.S (royal mail ship) se antithesi tou Queen Mary 2 einai ena aplo krouazeroplio tis siras Arcadia / Zuiderdam*.*

----------


## nautikos

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ιστορια των liners σταματησε στο* Queen Mary 2*. Βεβαια και αυτο ειναι γεννημα συγχρονης ναυπηγικης σχεδιασης (με ολα τα καλα και κακα που μπορει να εχει) αλλα ευτυχως του εχουν προσθεσει μερικες πινελιες απο παλια αυθεντικα Liners, επομενως κατι γινεται. Το *Queen Victoria* οπως ειπαν και οι παραπανω δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενα συγχρονο μεγαλο κρουαζεροπλοιο.

----------


## CORFU

το queen victoria ειναι προγραματισμενο να ελθει στην κερκυρα στιs 10/8/2008

----------


## scoufgian

αυριο θ απολαυσουμε απο τις 6 το πρωι μεχρι τις 12 το βραδυ,το υπεροχο-τεραστιο κρουαζιεροπλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στη Σαντορινη.Ειναι η πρωτη του φορα στο Πειραια,οποτε ακονιστε τις μηχανες σας...............

----------


## Leo

Η νεότερη βασίλισσα της Cunard Cruice Lines βρίκσεται από σήμερα το Πρωί πλαγιοδετιμένη στην γνωστή θέση του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Έχετε όλη την ημέρα αλλά και το βράδυ για δυνατές φωτογραφίες, *χαρείτε το*.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια σημερινη

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Tsentzos τέλεια φότο(με τα δικά μου κριτίρια)το καράβι είναι απλά τέλειο

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ αφου σου αρεσαι την αλαξα και εβαλα μια απο ποιο μετα, που ελειπε το παπορακι απο διπλα :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αυτή η φώτο την Παρασκευή .

P4110594.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και οι *βασίλισσες* καμμιά φορά ...*στραβοπατάνε*.  :Sad: 

Γρήγορα - γρήγορα όμως *επεμβαίνουν* οι ...αυλικοί....  :Confused:  

Και ούτε γάτα, *ούτε ζημιά*...  :Surprised: 

Ε ρε και να 'χε γίνει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλαδίτσα μας... Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι...

Πηγή : *gibraltarport.com*

----------


## Leo

Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει ο μουσαμάς!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Τέλοιο φωτορεπορταζ! Πραγματικά, μερικές αξίες και λύσεις, όπως ο μουσαμάς, είναι οικουμενικές :-)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ε ρε και να 'χε γίνει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλαδίτσα μας... Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι...
> 
> Πηγή : *gibraltarport.com*


Κάτι ξέρει ο mastrokostas και μιλάει .Και υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερα που δεν έχετε δει .

----------


## Haddock

Αεροφωτογραφία του πλωτού γίγαντα για τους φίλους/ες της Cunard και με όλο τον δρόμο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

πολύ ωραία η φωτό σου paroskayak. :Wink:

----------


## periplanomenos

ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΚΩΛΟ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ Η ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 16/8. ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑ.

----------


## scoufgian

> ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΚΩΛΟ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ Η ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 16/8. ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑ.


και για να συμπληρωσω ,το ρεπορταζ του φιλου μας ,periplanomenoy,παραθετουμε και το σχετικο δημοσιευμα, απο τη τοπικη εφημεριδα, ΠΑΤΡΙΣ της Κυριακης 17/8/2008.Το δημοσιευμα μπορειτε να το διαβασετε εδω.

----------


## .voyager

Έχω αποθανατίσει τον κατάπλου του στη Μύκονο στις 17/08, τα χαράματα. Oρίστε μια φώτο και οι υπόλοιπες γενικότερα όταν επιστρέψουν όλοι, τέλη του μήνα  :Very Happy:  Θα ξαναπάω κι αυτό το ΣΚ στο νησί.
DSC02316.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φίλε voyager1984, τελικά αξίζει να ξενυχτάς σ΄αυτό το νησί, γιατί βλέπει το μάτι σου και όμορφα θεάματα όπως αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας και περιμένουμε τις υπόλοιπες στο σωστό χρόνο όπως τον ανέφερες  :Wink: .

----------


## .voyager

Oρίστε και μερικές άλλες:

DSC02308.JPG
DSC02313.JPG
DSC02318.JPG

----------


## kastro

Μόλις είδα στο ais το κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκεται νότια του νησιού ψαρά δυτικά της Χίου και έρχεται στον Πειραιά με 20 μίλια.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μόλις είδα στο ais το κρουαζιερόπλοιο βρίσκεται νότια του νησιού ψαρά δυτικά της Χίου και έρχεται στον Πειραιά με 20 μίλια.


σωστα φιλε kastro και ηδη βρισκεται πλαγιοδετημενο στον ΟΛΠ

----------


## Trakman

Αν ευκαιρεί κάποιος ας βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν ευκαιρεί κάποιος ας βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία...


λαστιχο μας εχετε κανει. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .εν τουτοις θα σας ανεβασουμε..............

----------


## Trakman

> λαστιχο μας εχετε κανει..εν τουτοις θα σας ανεβασουμε..............


Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Trackman ορίστε για να μην τρέχουμε και τον scoufgian... :Razz: 
Ήταν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα να κάνω μιας και αραγμένο πως να το βγάλεις το θηρίο???


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14248


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14249


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14251

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Trackman ορίστε για να μην τρέχουμε και τον scoufgian...
> Ήταν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσα να κάνω μιας και αραγμένο πως να το βγάλεις το θηρίο???
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14248
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14249
> 
> ...



Τι να πω?!?!?! Ε Κ Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο  ! ! ! ! Καταπληκτικό πλοίο, πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!! Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου! Σ'ευχαριστώ!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο speedkiller........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

εδω τι εγινε?τους πλακωσε το μαυρο σκοταδι του Πειραια? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Θηριο σημερα κατα την αναχωρηση
020.JPG

030.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Το Θηριο σημερα κατα την αναχωρηση
> 020.JPG
> 
> 030.JPG


¶ ψ ο γ ο ς   ο Tsentzos!!

----------


## scoufgian

σακη απιστευτες!!!αυτο ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Μπραβο

Υ.Γ:Παλι καλα που πηγες εσυ και εβγαλες εκεινη την ωρα γιατι εμενα με ...............η Cunard.Tην ιδια ωρα αναχωρησης εδινε και για το QUΕΕN ELIZABETH 2 αλλα και για το QUEEN VICTORIA αλλα το ενα εφυγε χτες 19:45 και το αλλο σημερα 18:30.Nα μην πω βραδιατικα τιποτα για την εταιρια............... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

:mrgreen:Γιαννη, ηταν υπουλο το χτυπημα:mrgreen:

Ευχαριστω φιλε Trakman, μια ακομη φωτο για εσενα :Wink: 
031.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> σακη απιστευτες!!!αυτο ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Μπραβο
> 
> Υ.Γ:Παλι καλα που πηγες εσυ και εβγαλες εκεινη την ωρα γιατι εμενα με ...............η Cunard.Tην ιδια ωρα αναχωρησης εδινε και για το QUΕΕN ELIZABETH 2 αλλα και για το QUEEN VICTORIA αλλα το ενα εφυγε χτες 19:45 και το αλλο σημερα 18:30.Nα μην πω βραδιατικα τιποτα για την εταιρια...............



Και μένα με μπέρδεψε πολύ η Cunard φίλε scoufgian...

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μένα με μπέρδεψε πολύ η Cunard φίλε scoufgian...


απο μενα εφαγε μαυρο παντως ............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> :mrgreen:Γιαννη, ηταν υπουλο το χτυπημα:mrgreen:
> 
> Ευχαριστω φιλε Trakman, μια ακομη φωτο για εσενα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14347


10000000000000000000000000000000000000000 ευχαριστώ φίλε Tsentzo!!!!!
Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφού σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ Trackman να και κανα δυο από μένα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14418

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14419

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14420

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον συνάδελφο Tsentzo :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## dimitris

Πολυ ωραιες η φωτογραφιες σας παιδια μπραβο!!! :Wink:  Ευχαριστουμε!!!
λεω να πουμε στον ΟΛΠ να βαλει λεωφορειο για κοκκινο :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

> Αφού σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ Trackman να και κανα δυο από μένα...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14418
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14419
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14420
> 
> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον συνάδελφο Tsentzo!!!


Δώστε και σώστε!!! :Very Happy:  Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Speedkiller! Λατρεύω τα βαπόρια της Cunard!!!

----------


## Trakman

Έχει κανείς να μου δανείσει περίπου 3500 δολάρια να κάνω μια κρουαζιέρα?!? :Cool: 
Και εγώ υπόσχομαι ότι θα σας ανεβάσω τέλειο φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ!!!:lol:;-) :Cool: 
Χαζεύω τις φωτογραφίες σας εδώ και πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ώρα...

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αφού σου άρεσε τόσο πολύ Trackman να και κανα δυο από μένα...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14418
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14419
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14420
> 
> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον συνάδελφο Tsentzo!!!


Επισης φιλε μου, εχεις κανει τελεια δουλεια, αν καταλαβα, πρεπει να ησουν ο ενας απο του 3 πανω στο κοκκινο που φωτογραφιζαμε, εγω ημουν αυτος με τα μαυρα :Wink:

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες.....

Συγχαρητήρια για την παρέα που έχετε δημιουργήσει και τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που κατα καιρούς βάζετε......

Εκπληκτικές φωτό speedkiller......και καταπληκτικό βαπόρι.....

Αλήθεια(χαριτολογώντας) κάτω αριστερά απο το Q(συγχωρέστε με αν δε το περιγράφω καλά) αυτό που είναι ανοικτό είναι ο βατήρας για τις καταδύσεις(Θα δούμε κάνα Λουγκάνη εκεί πάνω)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας...
Εννοείς αυτό που προεξέχει στην πλώρη στις φωτογραφίες του speedkiller είναι το μπαρκαρίζο από όπου μπάινει και βγάινει ο πιλότος μπορείς να διακρίνεις την πιλοτίνα στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του speedkiller.

----------


## fistikovoutiro

> Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας...
> Εννοείς αυτό που προεξέχει στην πλώρη στις φωτογραφίες του speedkiller είναι το μπαρκαρίζο από όπου μπάινει και βγάινει ο πιλότος μπορείς να διακρίνεις την πιλοτίνα στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του speedkiller.


Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση....

Δεν έχω τις ναυτικές γνώσεις που έχετε οπότε συγνώμη αν κάποιες ερωτήσεις φανούν σε κάποιους αστείες.....

----------


## jumpman

Φίλε Παναγιώτη είσαι σίγουρος οτι ο πιλότος μπαινοβγαίνει από εκεί;Είναι πολύ ψηλά και δε φαίνεται ανεμόσκαλα στις φωτογραφίες.Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο πιλότος ανεβοκατεβαίνει από πόρτα που βρίσκεται κοντά στην ισαλογραμμή. Αυτή η προεξοχή, που κλείνει νομίζω ενπλώ, που φαίνεται κάτω από το Q στην πλώρη, νομίζω πως χρησιμεύει κατά τις κινήσεις πρόσδεσεις και βοηθά στο πέταγμα των κάβων.Δεν είμαι απολύτος σίγουρος, αλλά μου φαίνεται και λίγο δύσκολο το να μπαινοβγαίνει ο πιλότος από εκεί.

----------


## Leo

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη..........Δεν είμαι απολύτος σίγουρος, αλλά μου φαίνεται και λίγο δύσκολο το να μπαινοβγαίνει ο πιλότος από εκεί.



Σωστά δεν είσαι σίγουρος jumpman. Αυτό είναι μια μικρή πλατφόρμα που εξυπηρετεί στον καλύτερο έλεγχο του Αξιωματικού της πλώρης κατά το ρεμέτζο και το κατά περίπτωση, πέταγμα του heaving line. Καμιά απολύτως σχέση με το μπαρκαρίζο του πιλότου που είναι στο μέσον του πλοίου, σε καταπαχτή που ανοίγει εσωτερικά και αποβιβάζεται ο πιλότος σχεδόν στο ύψος της πιλοτίνας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι και για να κάνει bagging jumping o καπετάνιος !!!:lol:

----------


## Trakman

Ή ρίχνουν στους καρχαρίες όποιον δεν υπακούει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol: :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σωστά δεν είσαι σίγουρος jumpman. Αυτό είναι μια μικρή πλατφόρμα που εξυπηρετεί στον καλύτερο έλεγχο του Αξιωματικού της πλώρης κατά το ρεμέτζο και το κατά περίπτωση, πέταγμα του heaving line. Καμιά απολύτως σχέση με το μπαρκαρίζο του πιλότου που είναι στο μέσον του πλοίου, σε καταπαχτή που ανοίγει εσωτερικά και αποβιβάζεται ο πιλότος σχεδόν στο ύψος της πιλοτίνας.


Ποιο συχνα, σε μεγαλα πλοια
xxxxxxxxx.png
Και εδω μια σχετικη φωτο
2008-09-08_155912.png

----------


## scoufgian

> Ποιο συχνα, σε μεγαλα πλοια
> xxxxxxxxx.png
> Και εδω μια σχετικη φωτο
> 2008-09-08_155912.png


γεια σου βρε Σακη με τις διευκρινησεις σου.........Ωραιος :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

την περασμενη τεταρτη στο ομορφο λιμανι του πειραια...

----------


## Leo

Και σήμερα 14 Σεπτ. 2008 η Βασιλομήτωρ στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι με φόντο το αγαπημένο σε όλους Κόκκινο.

Queen_victoria.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και σήμερα 14 Σεπτ. 2008 η Βασιλομήτωρ στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι με φόντο το αγαπημένο σε όλους Κόκκινο.
> 
> Queen_victoria.jpg



Leo καταπληκτική φωτό. Excellent!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Και σήμερα 14 Σεπτ. 2008 η Βασιλομήτωρ στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι με φόντο το αγαπημένο σε όλους Κόκκινο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16076


Έγραψες Leo!! Πανέμορφο βαπόρι, πανέμορφη φωτογραφία! :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Και σήμερα 14 Σεπτ. 2008 η Βασιλομήτωρ στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι με φόντο το αγαπημένο σε όλους Κόκκινο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16076


Leo εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.Σε καναμε σαν τα μουτρα μας και εσενα...

----------


## prutanis

Καλημερα κι απο εμενα! μια σημερινη του Queen Victoria στο λιμανι του Πειραια!
Queen Victoria.jpg

----------


## dimitris

prutanis Ευχαριστουμε πολυ καλη!
Leo επισης Ευχαριστουμε πολυ καλη!

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα βγαίνοντας απ το λιμάνι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16178

----------


## heraklion

Πήγαινα και εγώ να το δω να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή ήμουνα στο ΛΑΤΟ. όταν έφτασα στον φάρο είχε απομακρυνθεί αλλά ακόμα διακρινότανε. Πώς και δεν είδα κανέναν?

----------


## scoufgian

το Queen Victoria, σημερα ,στην ακτη Ξαβεριου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17844

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17845

----------


## Nautikos II

> το Queen Victoria, σημερα ,στην ακτη Ξαβεριου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17844
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17845


Ρε κεφια πρωι πρωι:lol:
Θηριο πραχματικο, και αν ηταν και λευκο θα εμοιαζε μεγαλυτερο, 
Ωραια φωτο

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίος ο Γιάννης - Ωραίες οι φωτό του Βαπόραρου - αλλά και ωραίος καιρός στον όμορφο Πειραιά.

----------


## dimitris

Το ειδαμε πρυμα απ τον "prutanis" το ειδαμε καταπλωρα και απο δεξια απο τον "scoufgian" να το δουμε και απο αριστερα!
queen victoria.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο σας παιδιά. Την επόμενη φορά να πάτε άλλη ώρα να το δούμε και χωρίς την bunker barge. Τ μπελάς κι αυτός την έχουν όλη μέρα δίπλα... μια φωτογραφία να μην μπορέις να πάρεις... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Leo το αλλη ωρα που λες κρυβει κινδυνους...:lol: αλλα επειδη το ζητησες χωρις bunker barge δεν μπορω να σου χαλασω χατηρι :Very Happy: 
Queen-Victoria.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είσαι άπταιχτος Δημήτρη μου. :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Για πρώτη φορά δεν πήγα στο κόκκινο αλλά απέναντι.

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...και μην ρωτήσετε που σκαρφάλωσα... :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19196


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19197


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19198


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19199

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλά λεω εγώ κασκαντέρ κάτι ξέρω. Καταπληκτικές φωτό. Συγχαρητήρια. Μανώλη. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

μανωλη εκει που ανεβηκες ,μην ανεβεις ποτε με αερα.να μου πηγε να κατεβω την αλλη φορα φορτωμενος με τριποδες κτλ.

----------


## vinman

> μανωλη εκει που ανεβηκες ,μην ανεβεις ποτε με αερα.να μου πηγε να κατεβω την αλλη φορα φορτωμενος με τριποδες κτλ.


 
...έχω αντίβαρο sylver... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...και μην ρωτήσετε που σκαρφάλωσα...





> μανωλη εκει που ανεβηκες ,μην ανεβεις ποτε με αερα.να μου πηγε να κατεβω την αλλη φορα φορτωμενος με τριποδες κτλ.


Παιδιά επειδή ακούω για σκαρφαλώματα, και επικίνδυνους ανέμους (ούτε καν μπορώ να φανταστώ από που ''σκαρφαλώσατε''), επιτρέψτε μου να σας πω, ότι στο μέρος στο οποίο έχει βγάλει τις εξαιρετικές του φωτογραφίες ο φίλος vinman μπορεί κανείς να ανέβει από μία τσιμέντινη κανονική και καθόλου επικίνδυνη σκάλα στην οποία δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και αν φυσάει δυνατός αέρας.  :Wink: 

Την άλλη φορά φίλε vinman χρησιμοποίησε την, και μην ξαναδοκιμάσεις επικίνδυνα ''σκαρφαλώματα''. :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

αυτη η τσιμεντινη σκαλα απο την μια μερια εχει καγκελα σαπισμενα τα οποια ισα ισα στεκονται πανω στο τσιμεντο.αυτα βρισκονται απο την μερια της θαλασσας.απο την μερια την αλλη δεν εχει καγκελο και εχει υψος 2 μετρα περιπου.οποτε οταν φυσαει και σε σπρωχνει προς το κενο  και εσυ δεν μπορεις να κρατηθεις απο τα καγκελα διοτι παιζει να τα παρεις και μαζι σου ,τοτε ναι το θεωρω επικυνδυνο.ασε τα σκαλοπατια ειναι μικρα .δεν νομιζω να θελει καποιος εδω να το παιξει μαγκας για το οτι εχει παει σε καποιο επικυνδινο μερος για την ληψη μιας φωτο.
τσπ το θεμα ειναι του queen victoria οποτε εγω σταματαω

----------


## apari

Είχα την τύχη να το φωτογραφήσω σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι απίστευτος ... ότι πρέπει για βαρκάδα και φωτο.
Ενδεικτικά ορισμένες παρακάτω...  :Cool: 
DSC03762.jpg
DSC03767.jpg
DSC03788.jpg
DSC03776.jpg
DSC03789.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είχα την τύχη να το φωτογραφήσω σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι απίστευτος ... ότι πρέπει για βαρκάδα και φωτο.
> Ενδεικτικά ορισμένες παρακάτω... 
> DSC03762.jpg
> DSC03767.jpg
> DSC03788.jpg
> DSC03776.jpg
> DSC03789.jpg


Φίλε μου να σαι καλά , οι φωτογραφίες είναι απίθανες ,και είναι και αροδου !

----------


## Trakman

> Είχα την τύχη να το φωτογραφήσω σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι απίστευτος ... ότι πρέπει για βαρκάδα και φωτο.
> Ενδεικτικά ορισμένες παρακάτω... 
> DSC03762.jpg
> DSC03767.jpg
> DSC03788.jpg
> DSC03776.jpg
> DSC03789.jpg


Εξαιρετικές, μπράβο!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Είχα την τύχη να το φωτογραφήσω σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Ο καιρός σήμερα είναι απίστευτος ... ότι πρέπει για βαρκάδα και φωτο.
> Ενδεικτικά ορισμένες παρακάτω... 
> DSC03762.jpg
> DSC03767.jpg
> DSC03788.jpg
> DSC03776.jpg
> DSC03789.jpg


Καταπληκτικές. Μπράβο σου. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!
Μπράβο φίλε Apari!!

----------


## apari

Αφου σας άρεσαν τόσο πολύ ορίστε μερικές ακόμα...
DSC03763.jpg
DSC03772.jpg

Και μια απο την ξηρά...
DSC03799.jpg

Και κατα τον απόπλου...
DSC03806.jpg

Και μια λεπτομέρια απο το γνωστό ατύχημα που είχε...
DSC03767a.jpg

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους  :Cool:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πανέμορφες και κατατοπιστικές. Μπράβο σου apari. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

κάποιο άγαλμα που μ' είδε με θυμήθηκε 

IMG_0209.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Αύριο θα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά. :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια απο τον βαποραρο ειδικα τις Ζακυνθου ειναι εξαιρετικες. :Very Happy: :mrgreen: :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

*ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩΣ: στις 08/09/09 και ωρα 17:00 η "μικρη" βασιλισσα στο λιμανι του αργοστολιου (:evil::evil::evil:!!!)*

http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...mmsi=235059053

----------


## mastrokostas

Η ομοιότητα με το Arcadia εξωτερικά είναι μεγάλη !Αντίθετα οι χώροι μέσα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση !
Η Cunard,παραδοσιακή εταιρία με ιστορία στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία ,δίνει στα πλοία της μια ποιο βαριά νότα στην διακόσμηση τους. 
Σε πολλούς αρέσει ,σε άλλους τους πλακώνει !Όπως και να το κάνουμε ,δίνουν μια άλλη αίσθηση .
Ας περιπλανηθούμε μέσω φωτογραφιών σε μερικούς χώρους του πλοίου ! 

IMG_0004.jpg
IMG_0012.jpg
IMG_0018.jpg
IMG_0019.jpg
IMG_0025.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Συνεχεια 

IMG_0027.JPG
IMG_0029.jpg
IMG_0032.jpg
IMG_0035.jpg
IMG_0039.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Aχ και να ταξιδεύαμε μαζί του...!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κώστα!!!!

----------


## vinman

> Aχ και να ταξιδεύαμε μαζί του...!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κώστα!!!!


Tzoker...και έφυγες... :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Συνεχεια 

IMG_0056.jpg
IMG_0060.jpg
IMG_0066.jpg
IMG_0079.jpg
IMG_0081.jpg
Αφιερωμενες στους καλους μου φιλους Σπυρο και Νατασα με ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια του , αλλα και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους του Ναυτιλια !!!!

----------


## Localip

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα σε αυτό το υπέροχο site.
Καταρχήν να δώσω πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους υπευθύνους που έχουν κατασκευάσει αυτό το site και να τους παρακαλέσω να κάνουν ότι μπορούν για την διατήρηση του.
Το όνομα μου είναι Σπύρος και μπράβο στον mastokwsta για την ωραία δουλεία σήμερα. Πάντα τέτοια.
Το πλοίο είναι καταπληκτικό και θα έλεγα επιβλητικό!!! Σε καθηλώνει και σου γεννά πολλά και ποικίλα συναισθήματα η βαριά διακόσμηση και η αγγλική κουλτούρα. Σε κάνει πρωταγωνιστή στο γνωστό σε όλους μας έργο «Τιτανικός». (σαν σήμερα έγινε το τραγικό συμβάν)
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι.
Πάντα στη διάθεση του φίλου mastrokwsta και της θάλασσας !!!  :Wink: 

IMG_0044.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !!

----------


## ιθακη

καταρχας mastrokostas ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω για το μοναδικο φωτογραφικο ταξιδι που μας προσφερες....ειναι αληθεια πως το πλοιο εχει παρα πολλες εξωτερικες ομοιωτητες με το arcadia της P&O καθως ειναι ξαδερφια (το queen victoria μακρυτερο κατα 5,10μ),καθως και με τα OOSTERDAM,ZUIDERDAM, NOORDAM,WESTERDAM της HOLLAND AMERICA LINES (που ειναι αδερφα του arcadia και κατα 5,10μ μικροτερα του queen victoria)


η επομενη φωτο ειναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη σε σενα λοιπον για τα 2 πλεουμενα
DSCN2697mastro.jpg

αυτη ειναι αφιερωμενη στον sylver23 απο τον οποιο και την εμπνευστηκα,που ειχε ανεβασει μια ιδια νυχτερινη απο την Πειραικη με το queen mary 2 
DSCN2703a1.JPG

και εδω μια για ολο το nautilia απο το ερειπιο
DSCN2685a2.jpg

Υ.Γ αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι τα site που αναφερουν τις κρουαζιερες δεν ξερουν τι λενε απο οτι βλεπω,καθως πριν μπλοκαρει το forum ειχα κανει μια αναζητηση και ελεγε οτι η πεομενη επισκεψη πλοιου της cunard θα ηταν τον Οκτωβριο του 2010

----------


## Localip

Επόμενη άφιξη του QUEEN VICTORIA στο "καταπληκτικό" λιμάνι του Πειραιά 16/09/10

----------


## Leo

Ευτυχώς είχαμε το καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ του mastrokosta και ισιώσαμε. Κώστα να μην σχολιάσω το έργο σου έ? Ξέρεις εσύ... δεν χρειάζεσαι περγαμινές αυτές είναι στο αίμα σου. Να ΄σαι καλά.

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραιο δεν λεω αλλα για ηλικιες απο 60+ Εγγλεζιλα τελειως. Ειναι και ψιλοχαλια κουτι-μπαλκονι απ εξω...

----------


## ιθακη

ενταξι Αποστολε τι να κανουμε,βλεπεις και η cunard ακολουθει πλεον τα προτυπα της carnival...σχεδια πλοιων οπως το QE2 και το QM2 δεν θα ξαναδουμε ποτε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Queen Victoria σημερα στον Πειραια μετα απο μηνες !
Για τον καλο μου φιλο Localip!!! :Wink: 

IMG_2067.jpg

IMG_2078.jpg

----------


## Localip

Merci πολύ καλέ μου φίλε. Όπως πάντα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες … αν και νομίζω χρειάζεσαι μια καλύτερη φωτογραφική για να φωτογραφίζεις το "πανέμορφο" λιμάνι μας. Χεχεχε  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> αν και νομίζω χρειάζεσαι μια καλύτερη φωτογραφική για να φωτογραφίζεις το "πανέμορφο" λιμάνι μας. Χεχεχε


Αναψε μου φωτιες !!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτη για τον φιλο Vinman και Localip!

IMG_2111.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Queen Victoria σημερα στον Πειραια μετα απο μηνες !
> Για τον καλο μου φιλο Localip!!!
> 
> IMG_2067.jpg
> 
> IMG_2078.jpg


κι εσπαγα κι εγω το κεφαλι μου ποιος ειναι αυτος ο τυχερακιας που θα φωτογραφησει την βασιλισσα απο το πρασινο...δεν επαιζα κανενα τζοκερ...
tyxerakias.JPG
για σενα λοιπον καπτεν και για τους φιλους tss apollon,captain nionios,leo,appia1978,trelaras,thanasis89,roi baudoin
qv1.JPG
qv2.JPG
qv3.JPG
qv4.JPG

----------


## Localip

Νομίζω ότι τα λόγια περισσεύουν. Μια αρχοντική φωτογραφία που ταιριάζει απόλυτα με το κύρος της  εταιρίας και την καλλιτεχνική κουλτούρα του φωτογράφου.
  Είμαι μικρός να θυμάμαι την cunard αλλά αυτή η φωτογραφία πιστεύω σε ταξιδεύει σε αυτές τις εποχές !!!
  Συγχαρητήρια πολλά…

----------


## vinman

> Αυτη για τον φιλο Vinman και Localip!
> 
> IMG_2111.jpg



...ενώ εσύ δεν λύσσαξες... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Πανέμορφη Κώστα!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Βλέπω υπήρχε κόσμος από το nautilia εχθές στο λιμάνι.Δυο φωτο και από εμένα για όλους εσάς... :Wink:  P1050032.jpg

P1050034.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αγαπημένο ,αν κι είναι αρκετά με τις ίδιες ναυπηγικές γραμμές,  ξεχωριστό και πανέμορφο με τα μοναδικά χρώματα της Cunard.
Από την σημερινή του επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά . 
IMG_2631.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Χθες 2/10 ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο Βαθύ της Σάμου.Πυθαγόρειο και Ηραίο είχαν γεμίσει κόσμο από τους τουρίστες του ! Το φωτογράφησα και μόλις γυρίσω Αθήνα θα τις ποστάρω.

----------


## Joyrider

Στο Βαθύ Σάμου 2/10/2010.Αφιερωμένη στον mastrokosta και σε όλη την παρέα του nautilia.gr !

----------


## Trakman

Queen Victoria σήμερα στο Κατάκολο.
Για τους φίλους του επιβλητικού βαποριού, και ιδιαιτέρως για τον Μαστροκώστα και το Leo!

Trakakis_PA106761.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπέροχη !!! :Wink: Να ‘σαι καλά !Του Λέο φίλε δεν του αρέσουν αυτά .Αυτός θέλει κάτι τέτοιο . :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Πλέοντας περήφανο και επιβλητικό...

Trakakis_PA106861.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

H Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του φιλου Trakman  αναδεικνυει  την μεγαλοπρεπεια   αυτου του   πλοιου!

----------


## proussos

*Στη Μύκονο 11/10/2010 λίγο πριν τον απόπλου της...*

QVic_myk.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Μια ακόμα από τον Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβρη.Για όλους τους φίλους της βασίλισσας αλλά και τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,nkr και mastrokostas. :Wink:  P1050031.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αν η όρασή μου είναι ακόμα καλή νομίζω ότι σήμερα το πρωϊ από το τραμ στο Έδεμ το είδα στο βάθος αχνά να πλέει προς Πειραιά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τίποτα δεν σου ξεφεύγει !!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ναι είναι σήμερα στον Πειραιά .

----------


## ιθακη

3-11-10 και οπως αναφεραν και τα παιδια παραπανω,η μικροτερη απο της βασιλισσες της cunard,ηταν για μια ακομη φορα στο μεγαλο λιμανι,και αυτη την φορα με αντιθετο τροπο πλαγιοδετησης απο τα συνηθησμενα
και ιδου τι εννοω


και σαφως ο γνωστος τροπος αναχωρησης των υπερπλοιων της cunard,χωρις την χρηση ρυμουλκων,αλλα μονο χρησιμοποιοντας τα 3 baw thruster και τα 2 azipods


και ετσι μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα ειχε στριψει 90+ μοιρες και ειχε αναχωρησει


η φωτο ειναι εξαιρετηκα αφιερωμενες στην υπεροχη παρεα που ειχα στο λιμανι τον καλο φιλο captain_nionio,τον ithako,τον appia1798,τον deepblue,τον GameManiacGr,τον Leo,τον καρολο,τον vinman,τον 
trakman,τον tss queen anna maria,και τον joyrider

Υ.Γ sorry για την κακη ποιοτητα των φωτο,αλλα ειναι το κλασικο μου προβλημα που δεν ξερω τον βραδυνο τροπο φωτογραφησης

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ιθάκη για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## mike_rodos

*Πρώτη προσέγγιση του Queen Victoria στη Ρόδο...* *Σήμερα το πρωί στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ρόδου!* 

DSCN9162.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ήρθε δώρο για την γιορτή σου Μιχάλη. Εμείς θα σε χαιρετίσουμε λίγο αργότερα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ελμεψη

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο και σπανια . Μπραβο για τον κοπο σου!!! Τελικα ο χειμωνας στη Ροδο μας κρυβει δυνατες εκπληξεις...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ημερα Τρίτη 09-11-2010,πολύ δυνατός Νοτιάς κ η βασίλισσα της CUNARD κάνοντας συνεχώς κινήσεις...προσπαθεί να κρατηθει ώστε να μην παρασήρεται απο τον δυνατό Νοτια!
QUEEN VICTORIA λοιπόν στην Καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115096

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τελευταία φορά φέτος πέρασε σημερα από τον Πειραιά το Queen Victoria!

IMG_3274.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Για τον Μαστροκώστα, το όμορφο βαπόρι της Cunard στο Κατάκολο

Trakakis_PA106810.jpg

----------


## Trakman

For raflucgr, happy birthday my friend!!!!

Trakakis_PA106741.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

Thanks Trakman, that's really appreciated :Wink:

----------


## Ed87kas

DSC00294.jpgDSC00294.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ωραια φωτο φιλε μου,απο ενα αρκετα ομορφο πλοιο,μονο που θα ζει παντα στην σκια της ομοσταυλης ναυαρχιδας της cunard...
ευχαριστουμε

by the way 6 προσεγγισεις θα κανει φετος η Βικτωρια στον Περαια με πρωτη στις 31-08-11,και μετα 17-09-11, 25-09-11,6-10-11,23-10-11 και τελος 8-11-11 ενω πρωτη αφιξη της cunard για το '11 θα μας κανει  η "αδερφουλα" της 11-04-11 και θα κλεισει αυτη παλι δυο μερες μετα την Βικτωρια,στις 10-11-11

----------


## Ed87kas

Οχχ, μαμακια μου, σε λαθος θεμα το εβαλα, οποιος ξερει ας αλλαξει την φωτογραφεια στο θεμα του Queen Victoria. Την φωτογραφεια την εβγαλα στο Βαθυ Σαμου των οκτόβριο του 2008.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τώρα είναι στη θέση τους.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ανημερα του Αγιου Νικολαου,του Αγιου των Ναυτικων,ο Πειραιας υποδεχτηκε μια ''Βασιλισσα'' και συγκεκριμενα τη "Βασιλισσα Βικτωρια".Το πλοιο Queen Victoria της Cunard , εντυπωσιακο αν και μεγαλο οπως ολα πια τα κρουαζιεροπλοια της συγχρονης εποχης ,κοσμησε με την παρουσια του το λιμανι του Πειραια απο τις 08.00 που εφτασε μεχρι τις 18.30 που αναχωρησε...

----------


## leo85

Η Βασίλισσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι,με μια άνεση λες και έιταν ο ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ  :Cocksure:  :Cocksure: 

Queen Victoria 6-12-2012.jpg

Φίλε  Express Pigasos πρέπει να ήμασταν δίπλα-δίπλα.

----------


## Aquaman

Φοβερη η φωτο του Trakman.Εδω πριν αποπλευσει απο Πειραια στις  6/12/12.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

QUEEN VICTORIA στον πειραια την ανοιξη του 2009


IMG_1400.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το QUEEN VICTORIA στις 23-10-2011 στην παγόδα την ώρα της τροφοδοσίας του.

QUEEN VICTORIA 10 23-10-2011.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλημέρα από Μύκονο.Πριν από λίγο...P1040398.jpgP1040399.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το QUEEN VICTORIA το Σάββατο 05-09-2015 το μεσημέρι δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

QUEEN VICTORIA 13 05-09-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

H βασίλισσα σήμερα στη Μύκονο

IMG_20150930_144459.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN VICTORIA.jpg

Aπέναντι από την παγόδα 3-9-08.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η νέα πρύμνη που μπήκε στο Queen Victoria

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έφτασε το επιβλητικό Queen Victoria στο Αργοστόλι (εικόνες)*Σήμερα λίγο μέτα τις 8 το πρωί έδεσε στο μπαστούνι το επιβλητικό Queen Victoria και θα παραμείνει στο νησί μας μέχρι αργά το βράδυ. Μαζι με το πλήρωμα μεταφέρει περίπου 3000 άτομα.  Το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα επισκεφθεί ξανά την Κεφαλονιά στις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου και στις 4 Οκτωβρίου. Παρακάτω εικόνες απο το λιμάνι του Αργοστολίου, αλλά και εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του : Πηγή: www.inkefalonia.gr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Queen Victoria παραπλεοντας την Τηνο  1-9-2017

_DSCN0214ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 192017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Queen Victoria φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην Κέρκυρα.

QUEEN-VICTORIA-14-08-10-2018.jpg

----------

